# Dolmar chain sharpening machine



## KarlD (Feb 5, 2021)

Evening guys
I’ve always been a hand sharpener but am interesting in having a proper go with a machine. Has anyone got one of these models that they can critique? I can get it for about $300. I’m not interested in any cheap/Chinese crap.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like a classic! Almost an antique? Can you get replacement wheels for it?

Not sure on your UK prices, but we can buy many of the Oregon and Tecomec 5-3/4" grinders, made in Italy, new, with warranty, here in the US for that kind of money.

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Feb 5, 2021)

Philbert said:


> Looks like a classic! Almost an antique? Can you get replacement wheels for it?
> 
> Not sure on your UK prices, but we can buy many of the Oregon and Tecomec 5-3/4" grinders, made in Italy, new, with warranty, here in the US for that kind of money.
> 
> Philbert


I’m not sure on the specs at all, it’s on eBay in Germany and there are not many details. I like old stuff, generally better quality than modern.
For about that money, new or used, what machine would you recommend?


----------



## KarlD (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve just found the ‘Best bench grinder’ thread lol


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2021)

Check out the Oregon and Tecomec models from shops and eBay. I know what I would recommend here, but don’t know what is available to you. 

Philbert


----------

